# créneau / plage horaire



## Aur

como se puede traducir la palabra " créneau horaire" ( time slot en ingles) ?

muchas gracias
@ur ;-)


----------



## Paquita

Bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous sur ce forum

espacio de tiempo ????

un saludo


----------



## Aur

estas seguro ?


----------



## aramburu

Aur said:


> como se puede traducir la palabra " créneau horaire" ( time slot en ingles) ?
> 
> muchas gracias
> @ur ;-)





¿Te refieres al "desfase horario", cuando se viaja en avión?


----------



## Aur

refiero , por ejemplo cuando se reserva billetes para un espectaculo o una exposicion  y se puede elegir los "horarios " .


----------



## Paquita

Si "espacio de tiempo" no te gusta quizás te valga "horquilla de tiempo" o tal vez "hueco horario"


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

También tienes la "franja horaria".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Aur

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses! en fait je suis française donc je pourrais vous être utile si vous rencontrez des problèmes avec la langue de molière.
hasta luego


----------



## Paquita

Merci Aur, c'est vraiment gentil, mais ...nous aussi ...


----------



## Pipounette

Hola,

Yo también traduciría "franja horaria".
Saludos,

Pipounette


----------



## Marian_trad

Hola a todos!!

Alguien podría decirme qué es y cómo se dice: "plage horaire" ???

CONTEXTO (gestión de parkings):
En effet, notre nouvelle version logicielle vous *permet de prendre en main et gérer vous-même les tarifs* et de définir soit des plages horaires soit des forfaits. (ex : 3 Euros de 18 heures à Fermeture)

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

aquí página 2 C


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Quizás, "*franja horaria*".


----------



## Baunilha

le créneau horaire...


----------



## lunar

Hola.
Para "plage", ¿qué les parece variación, área, campo, margen, según el contexto?


----------



## lunar

olvidaba intervalo...


----------



## GURB

Plage horaire= segmento horario


----------



## Antpax

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*
Hilos unidos
​
Bonjour,

Me gustaría saber que quiere decir "plages horaires" al español. Me temo que no tengo mucho contexto, ya que está en un cuestionario de la actividad de un call center. En uno de los apartados el título es este "plages horaires" y despues vienen dos líneas para rellenar: Jours, Nuits.

Por lo que he visto en otros hilos, "plage" podría ser gama o tipo, por lo que a lo mejor están pidiendo cuantos turnos hay, pero es no lo termino de entender, ya que se supone que el call center tiene que estar activo 24/7.

¿Puede ser que si, por ejemplo, hay un turno de mañana y uno de tarde hay que poner un 2 en "jours"?

Lamento no tener más contexto, lo siento. A ver si alguien me echa una mano, por favor.

Merci.

Ant


----------



## chlapec

Bonjour,
"Plage horaire" se puede traducir como intervalo/horquilla horario/a


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Hola *Ant*:

Como dice *chlapec*, _plage horaire_ puede ser horquilla horaria y, también, *tramo horario*.

Pese a que sea un servicio 24/7, quizá esperan ver un horario más que una cantidad de turnos.


----------



## Antpax

Gracias chicos, creo que me hago una idea. Enfocaré el asunto por el tema de los horarios.

Merci beaucoup.

Ant


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se suele traducir por "franja horaria".
En este contexto: franja horaria de trabajo, horario de trabajo, ...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Tina Iglesias said:


> Se suele traducir por "franja horaria".



¡Por supuesto!


----------



## Peralonso

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Buenos días:

¿Me podría indicar alguien la traducción de esta frase en el contesto de las instrucciones para comenzar un curso on-line: "Ces horaires étant des plages, les premiers arrivés seront les premiers servis"?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## jaimichu

Gévy ya dio en el clavo (como siempre): franja horaria es lo más idiomático y habitual en español (al menos en España).

Saludos,
Jaime


----------

